# Parnis Watches



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have been looking around fleabay and spotted a seagull auto movmt watch in a ss case glass back,by parnis hong kong,the watches look nice but has anyone heard of them or got one,to know what the quality is like.thanks all.ianb.


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

They are not bad. They are not wonderful, either. You get what you pay for. Quality control can be patchy, but you can get a reasonable watch for the money, with a bit of luck. Just don't get it wet.

Egads

Dave


----------



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

thanks dave .ian


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

I've got 4 had no trouble with any of them keep good time wear well oldest is 3/4 years old 1st photo









Kev


----------



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Lovely looking watches,clear to read and stylish,might take a chance i am looking for a chinese military seagull but i bet they are rare.Thanks for pics i like all the models shown and they look expensive.regards.ian


----------



## Franssales (Oct 14, 2013)

First I bought number 3 of the four watches above. I soon felt its small hands located too symmetric, so I bought another with less symmetric hands. It looked like I wanted, but it simply jammed. There is no way to make it work, no bumping helps. My third Parnis is number 1 above - clean, plain and stylish. It seemed first to be some 5 seconds too slow, but I measured its overnight speed during 6 nights separately for crown up, crown down, 12 up, 6 up, face up and face down, and now I have all the tools to keep it always within 3 seconds.

Yesterday evening it was 2 seconds slow and this morning when I wound it up it was 3 seconds fast. Pretty damn good for a cheap mechanic watch!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have this GMT Luminor homage:










To be honest I wasn't expecting great things, but I was impressed. It feels really solid and well made, even the rubber band and buckle. The only area I can fault is the lume which is a little less than even if you look really carefully. Oh, and the GMT had wanders a little. But for the price, it's impressive.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

zentsuji2 said:


> i am looking for a chinese military seagull but i bet they are rare.


You mean the Seagull 1963?










Try googling 'poljot24' :thumbup:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Or try watchunique


----------

